# new rom for showcase anyone?



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a heinze 57 rom looking for something new. Any help anyone?


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

What are you looking for cause there are a few around such as cm7, miui, vanilla gb, h57 gb etc. Just depends on what you want.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

I want something fast like what I have. Maybe a different look


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Any of the ones I listed are fast. I am quite partial to cm7 myself.


----------



## ocs111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Are there any of the new ROMs you listed available for the Showecase that does not prevent the phone from losing the 3g signal and will allow roaming? That has been the biggest problems for me.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

Where can I find links for them at?


----------



## richaoj (Jul 26, 2011)

the internet


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

Really. Wow. That is amazing. What is this thing u call internet. Wow. I should have thought of that


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Look through the developement section for showcase roms. Can't miss em.


----------



## djsp00kyk (Aug 27, 2011)

Limited to the Touchwiz ROMS if you want to keep full functionality including roaming. I love cm7 but I too need to roam so I am using the h57 tw rom myself.


----------



## CdMaAK (Sep 1, 2011)

I wish that the developers would add in a menu to edit data settings so we could easily fix 3g and other carrier settings. Usually it is something simple, but without being able to enter dm mode and edit with PQST we are stuck.


----------

